# Red Tag



## Meecrob (Nov 19, 2006)

Has anyone seen the prices on GTOs during the red tag sale? Im curious cause im thinking of getting a GTO in the next couple months and was going to wait until the new year but if the price is right i might grab one this month. I have GM employee discount but im not sure if i can use both on the car. Any info helps, i would just go to a dealer right now but i hate dealing with them especially when im not 100% on buying right now.

Thanks.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Wait until the last couple of weeks of December. The car business craps out big time because everybody's buying Christmas stuff. 

Bought my '04 12/30/04 -- for $25,000 plus 0% GM money for 36 months. Don't know if the deals on '06s will be that good -- but GM and the dealers will want stuff off their books by year's end.

Good luck.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

they are at 31k msrp now as of today, check the site. wonder if they will hit 28


----------



## Brett3rThanU (Nov 20, 2006)

I just purchased a brand new '06 for $27K + ttl.


----------



## dustin60 (Jun 28, 2006)

meecrob...we just got back from the dealership looking at trucks for my brother and they told us we couldnt use the red tag price and the GMS price. but they also said that GMS is ALWAYS a lower price than red tag...hope this helps.


----------



## Meecrob (Nov 19, 2006)

Thanks for the info i will probably be going to the dealer sometime next week hopefully i can get one for around 27k.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

where did you get 27 grand??? Thats VERY low.


----------



## Jeffs386 (Nov 1, 2005)

just bought a brand spanking new 06 with 18's for 20K..........LOL


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

I just bought a new 06 CGM M6 18 for 27.7K Red Tag price at Green Brook Pontiac tonight. I am very happy with the deal and they are a nice place to work with, NO BS! They still have a decent amount there and ALL are RED TAG priced to sell!


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

mrgtojudge said:


> I just bought a new 06 CGM M6 18 for 27.7K Red Tag price at Green Brook Pontiac tonight. I am very happy with the deal and they are a nice place to work with, NO BS! They still have a decent amount there and ALL are RED TAG priced to sell!


where was this? thats some price...brand new?


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> where was this? thats some price...brand new?


Yes sir, new 06, Red Tag sale priced at 27.7K at Green Brook Pontiac, Route 22 Green Brook, NJ. Still has a bunch left there, all Red Tag sale priced.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

WOW..im very close to there. Are all pontiac dealers running that special? im about to send out some emails.

Ok...sent emails to the two pontiac dealers ive been dealing with...one has 6 GTO's, one has 8...so funny, they better do a good deal!

27.7 id be sold.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

thecommish16 said:


> WOW..im very close to there. Are all pontiac dealers running that special? im about to send out some emails.
> 
> Ok...sent emails to the two pontiac dealers ive been dealing with...one has 6 GTO's, one has 8...so funny, they better do a good deal!
> 
> 27.7 id be sold.


Nope, it definitely varies by dealer. The 06 A4 17 car I originally wanted to buy was only "red tagged" down to something still over invoice! That dealer only had 3 cars, all A4s. Green Brook has ~10-15 left in many colors and most configurations. I am glad that I: 1) waited and researched things (thanks to forums like this one!); 2) found out about the deals at Green Brook; and 3) drove the M6. Now I remember why I liked a stick shift car - much more fun to drive overall IMHO!


----------



## AA GTO SP (Nov 11, 2006)

Congrats man. Good to hear you got it without trouble from green brook. Which one did you get? it might have been the one i test drove.


----------



## mrgtojudge (Oct 14, 2006)

AA GTO SP said:


> Congrats man. Good to hear you got it without trouble from green brook. Which one did you get? it might have been the one i test drove.


I got the CGM M6 18. It was at the auxilary lot up Route 22 from the dealership, so the salesman and I took a G6 up there, left it there, and I drove the GTO back with the salesman riding shotgun. Man, I am SO GLAD I got the M6; definitely reminded me why I liked driving a stick shift car! It worked out well that I waited, researched, got the heads up from you about Green Brook (which, by the way, was formerly Queen City Pontiac, where my great uncle and father worked in the late 50's-mid 60's, funny coincidence!) and got all the help and guidance from this wonderful forum!

I pick the car up Friday (was going to get it today, but decided to forgo dealing with Rt. 22 on Thanksgiving Day eve), so my Dad will shuttle me there, and maybe have a flashback to the good ole days when he worked there!


----------



## Stealthy4 (Sep 23, 2006)

i dont have a GTO but my GF is looking...they have 3 at the local pontiac dealer...2 brand new, 1 used.
Both new are exactly the same...Spice Red, M6, 18", Black...red tagged for 26,800

The used was an 04 with 28000 for 17800....

:cheers


----------



## soltino (Sep 12, 2006)

Stealthy4 said:


> i dont have a GTO but my GF is looking...they have 3 at the local pontiac dealer...2 brand new, 1 used.
> Both new are exactly the same...Spice Red, M6, 18", Black...red tagged for 26,800
> 
> The used was an 04 with 28000 for 17800....
> ...




City, Dealer <?>


tino


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

26,800 BRAND new???? Where are these deals? I was told 31,000 red tag for automatic GTO's 06 brand new...where are the lower prices?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

I'm wondering too, at 26,800 I'd buy one now instead of waiting for year end bonus time.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

WHEN are these going to drop? I cant believe 2 dealers told me "red tag" was 31 grand...I live in the wrong part of the country! What is year end bonus time? When we finally see a drop?


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

Year end bonus time is when my company pays me a bonus on profitability. arty:


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

I’m smelling a little BS here…

I can imagine maybe $29K for a stick and 17” wheel… but $27K?

I get the feeling we are not hearing the whole deal. Was there like 300 miles on it? A trade in? Or maybe it’s one of those dealers that stick you with high dealership costs… or lock you into a high interest rate loan – which they likely get a kick-back for everyone they sign-up….

I shopped more than a dozen dealer and I think the best quote was for something like $29.9K but it wasn’t an automatic like I wanted. I even checked Consumer reports for their data on dealer costs and what I can expect for a realistic price range for dealing… 

$27K for a new one? Maybe he should do a Carfax thingy… hope it isn’t a Katrina car…


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Rusty said:


> I’m smelling a little BS here…
> 
> I can imagine maybe $29K for a stick and 17” wheel… but $27K?
> 
> ...


Right Rusty,
bought the one for my daughter one month ago for 29,6K, it`s spice red/black auto and 18`s. 14 miles on the odo!

Here it is

http://i80.photobucket.com/albums/j184/harrysxlr/IMG_0391.jpg
Harry


----------



## Stealthy4 (Sep 23, 2006)

The dealership is located in Lake Orion, MI

Golling Pontiac


----------



## harrysxlr (Oct 27, 2006)

Rusty said:


> Wish I had a dad like you...
> 
> I ended up with the old family station wagon...


:cheers I`m german and she goes fron Jan - Aug 07 to an international-language school in Santa Barbara/Ca.

I`ll use it for vacation in Aug and ship it than over to germany.

Harry


----------



## Rusty (Jun 27, 2006)

Wish I had a dad like you... 

I ended up with the old family station wagon...


----------



## kegbelly (Mar 23, 2006)

Stealthy4 said:


> The dealership is located in Lake Orion, MI
> 
> Golling Pontiac


My brother used to work in the body shop there many years ago...

I've also wondered about these $26 and $27k prices some have mentioned... what kind of interest rates comes with that price? I paid a little over $30k for mine back in June, and that was with GMS pricing (my dad is a retiree), BUT I got the 0% interest. Figure you gave $27.5k out the door at 7% for 6 years, you will pay $6257.03 interest over the life of the loan, making that $27.5k car ultimately cost $33757.03 *IF* you keep it for the entire length of the loan. Of course any trades or cash downpayment will change those numbers, but I didn't put a penny down on mine... I figure at 0% I'll use their money and finance every dime of it and leave my money in the bank to earn that whopping 2% interest.  Having said all that, $27 or even $28k on a car stickered somewhere around $33k is still a good deal and I'd jump on it if I was looking to buy one, because you're still going to pay interest either way.


----------



## ttdjp (Nov 28, 2006)

Hi,

This may be a dumb question, but are some of the prices being posted here with tax and others without?

I'm just off now to buy and pick-up a Brand New Spice Red M6 18" for $29,154 inclusive of Tax. I Guess sticker price is therefore about 27.4k.

Dave.


----------



## thecommish16 (Oct 16, 2006)

wow 29 out the door, thats something. I got quoted as LOW as 31 and change BEFORE tax


----------



## gtointheblue (Mar 9, 2006)

My dealership must suck...they said they could take a few hundred of the red tag sale of 31k. They said they dont have the mark-up in them to go any lower  oh well, maybe they will be more willing to deal closer to the end of the year.


----------



## nicks60 (Nov 27, 2006)

Hi all. I just purchased a Blue/Blue 6speed, 17" wheels for $29,697.01 Out The Door at Sullivan Pontiac in Arlington Heights, IL. Now's the time to buy, while you can still find the color/options you are looking for. Just make sure you tell the dealer what you want to pay. If they won't do it, look elsewhere. I think less than 30G out the door is a good deal.


----------



## JerseyGoat (Dec 2, 2005)

I purchased My 06 gto with 4 miles on the odometer from Green Brook Pontiac about 2 weeks ago. Paid 28k incl taxes and all that fun stuff. Great dealer to do business with. And according to their advertising they purchased the last 50 GTO's to come off the line, Don't know if thats true or not but maybe it means i have the last red on red in the world! haha but something is wrong with my car though whenever i step on the gas all the cars in my rearview get smaller.... it's crazy...


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

JerseyGoat said:


> I purchased My 06 gto with 4 miles on the odometer from Green Brook Pontiac about 2 weeks ago. Paid 28k incl taxes and all that fun stuff. Great dealer to do business with. And according to their advertising they purchased the last 50 GTO's to come off the line, Don't know if thats true or not but maybe it means i have the last red on red in the world! haha but something is wrong with my car though whenever i step on the gas all the cars in my rearview get smaller.... it's crazy...


It's real easy, if the cars don't get smaller, wave. It's either another Goat or a C6, either way they'll think you have a great car and they'll wave back.


----------



## fergyflyer (Apr 18, 2005)

A dealer here just advertised that he had a red tag special of 28,900. I thought well what the heck, I might as well check the car out. It was a demo with almost 6,000 miles on it. I think I insulted the saleman. He asked if I wanted to take it for a drive. I told him I know how they drive. The only problem is I was not looking for a low mileage used car at a new car price.


----------



## b_a_betterperson (Feb 16, 2005)

Stopped by the dealer I bought mine at last night. Red Tag's $30K. 

What's really weird about these cars is that there are tons of them on dealer lots around here that have been tripped and put on sale as used. Cars with less than 1000 miles, etc.

Maybe they're division zone cars. Maybe they're demos. Maybe the dealer tried to stuff someone in a car they couldn't get financing on.


----------

